# Greatest Cubing Acomplishment?



## rckclmb124 (Dec 8, 2009)

What is your greatest cubing acomplishment. FOr some it might be a World Record, Continental record or a National Record. For others it could be just solving it for the first time.

I think mine is 24.25 average of 12 on 3x3.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm, maby my first bld solve or multi bld, perhaps it was my first sub-30 single


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleyFall2009


----------



## Zubon (Dec 8, 2009)

I think my greatest high was when I first broke 22s. At that time I was having problems looking ahead but within one week I just stopped thinking about what pair I was solving and started searching for other pieces and looking around the cube remembering what edges were in what slots etc.

It was such a great feeling being relieved of the burden of looking at what I was solving. Solves just became more fun.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 8, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleyFall2009



So I guess you now have a new greatest accomplishment after your 10s "Lucas Garron Scramble" solve.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 8, 2009)

[youtube]uLaDbvqurc0#[/youtube]

at 0:40


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes said:


> [youtube]uLaDbvqurc0#[/youtube]
> 
> at 0:40



For a minute i thought this was at German Nationals then all of a sudden i heard my voice, and i was like "WHAT? No UK people went?" .. then realised it was at WC


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 8, 2009)

Until now, it's breaking sub-50sc on the 3x3.
I'm a beginner and i got it down to 42.97 which is SWEET for me.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 8, 2009)

9.69 average of 12 on 3x3.

I suck at all the other puzzles


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 8, 2009)

4 sub-1 singles on the 4x4~!


----------



## minsarker (Dec 8, 2009)

My greatest accomplishment was solving the cube for the first time. It was SO hard. I figured out how to do the first two layers all by myself and then the last layer I just couldnt do so I googled stuff and figured it out.

I average around a 41-42sec solve and although thats not fast, I am proud of it. But still my biggest accomplishment was the first solve as thats what made me come this far.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 8, 2009)

First ever 3x3x3 solve by far. I finally did what I could not do way back in 1981. And to add to the occasion, I used the very same solution book I used back then too.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 8, 2009)

Back in the day when I used to juggle, I juggled 2 balls in one hand while solving a cube in the other. It was HARD.

It's either that or the 24-hour marathon I did in 2007. 3,165 cubes, baby


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Back in the day when I used to juggle, I juggled 2 balls in one hand while solving a cube in the other. It was HARD.
> 
> It's either that or the 24-hour marathon I did in 2007. 3,165 cubes, baby


0_o

That's some stamina. You must have have good friends to scramble that long, unless you did it yourself.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the day when I used to juggle, I juggled 2 balls in one hand while solving a cube in the other. It was HARD.
> ...



lol, they took shifts.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm really happy that extended cross took off as a trick to add to your solving repertoire. However, that was still only a modification of an existing method (sort of a Fridrich/Petrus hybrid). My biggest cubing accomplishment is the collaboration effort of Daniel Beyer and I to create the BH method, and we're both very excited that it is starting to take off a bit!

Chris


----------



## Mossar (Dec 8, 2009)

For me it was my first competition - Silesia Open, 10 days ago. I thought I will be full of stress, but nope. My first solves in 3x3 were with small amount of stress and my main event OH was almost without stress. It was my best cubing acompishment.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 8, 2009)

I am proud of the of the 2x2 algs I have discovered/developed, especially R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2

And obviously I am proud of all of the stuff I have done with clock, some nice tricks and some experimental methods, although I will not go into that now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

OHITABLD Magic. 
that or my first BLD solve


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2009)

Learning the ZB method.


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2009)

Ow man. This is a hard one.

Either, my 9.13 avg 12, or my 9.87 avg 100.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2009)

Found some algs (mostly PLL) that have became somewhat popular. Made some pyraminx and BLD methods/variations that were usable.

Teaching several people how to solve the cube.

http://hi-games.net/cube-4x4x4/watch?u=151


----------



## Anthony (Dec 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I am proud of the of the 2x2 algs I have discovered/developed, especially R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2



Thanks.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 9, 2009)

Square-1 single NR 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp7V2dk1UgM


----------



## tim (Dec 9, 2009)

This bicycle action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfppcKa8hWs


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 9, 2009)

Finally getting sub-20 avg in competition (19.44).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 9, 2009)

tim said:


> This bicycle action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfppcKa8hWs



I see you didn't forget to wear your helmet.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 9, 2009)

id say when i got my first sub 30 solve and now probably that i avg about 30 sec and when i was learning 4x4 it was wen i learned the oll parity


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > This bicycle action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfppcKa8hWs
> ...


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 9, 2009)

i think my greatest accomplishment (as a really noob beginner ) is 48 sec. i got easy cross and easy F2L


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 9, 2009)

Definitely my first sub-1 4x4 average. I don't remember what it was, but I put alot of time (months) of doing basically only 4x4 to get it.


----------



## BatafCube (Dec 9, 2009)

First solve ever,First blindsolve ever,Learning every method i know and first sub 30 sec One-handed.


----------



## blah (Dec 9, 2009)

Seeing snow for the first time.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2009)

blah said:


> Seeing snow for the first time.



I am laughing very, very hard right now after just getting back in from shovelling a foot of snow off my driveway.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 9, 2009)

The greatest accomplishment is that I've subbed-Mazei during an unofficial competition.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 9, 2009)

probably my first sub 10 solve with roux

it was intense..


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 9, 2009)

I've made a lot of accomplishments in cubing, not sure which one is my best though. Here they are:
1. 2x2 WR 
2. winning US Nationals 2009
3. becoming 2x2 World Champion
4. having the 3x3x3 NAR single for over a year now (8.91)
5. being 4x4 US champion, after never winning a single 4x4 event in my life. (it was hilarious)
6. stopping BLD, it has made me enjoy cubing so much more
7. my OH NAR back in 2008 (16.21) was absolutely ridiculous for me at the time.... so that was a major achievement


----------



## reghrhre (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine would be getting a 56.11 on the 4x4 in Berkeley.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> For a minute i thought this was at German Nationals then all of a sudden i heard my voice, and i was like "WHAT? No UK people went?" .. then realised it was at WC



Hi.
I would just like to know how you got a 10.xx and a 30.xx on 3x3 in the same comp? Haha.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...


Charlie Cooper.

Nuff said.


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 9, 2009)

blah said:


> Seeing snow for the first time.



How long ago was this?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 9, 2009)

hmm I would have to say something with pyraminx  like all the methods/variants I've made up, or learnt by descriptions.. all the algs I have made up for pyraminx etc... well here is a little collection of the methods/variants I can perform 


Beginner LBL (and extended FL)
Petrus style (or Fewest Moves as I call it I use it to check which way a popped edge should be replaced xD kind of weird lol)
Polish V (2look Last step and intuitive)
WO (I can do normal WO, I'm still working on IWO... and I'm not telling you what that is  just that it should be better than Polish V..)
Centers first (it's boring)
Edges first (it's nice)
BLD methods (WO bld style)
Johan Holmedahl's method (from youtube )
Oka's method (the one he uses in competition... and there is a HUGE different between those 2... then I made a variant of the one he uses in competition so I actually do a 1-3 setup moves... and then solve whole the top in just 4-5 moves..)
Charlie's method (the one that is called Oka when you search on youtube O___o don't why... it's just weird xD)

EDIT: W000T!?!?!? So many methods for a *beep* pyraminx!???  I'm surprised... I just wrote the ones that popped into my mind lol... that's my favorite achievement =D (Can anyone beat that list O__o)

btw, It could also be that I realized at Swedish Cube Days that I can solve every LL cases for both LBL and WO in less than 0.75 seconds  I'm not even using LBL when speedpyraminxing xD I'm so slow to reckognize LL cases


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 9, 2009)

For me the greatest accomplishment is meeting the persons i've met and getting the friends i got through cubing! I love you! 

Every record can be broken. All the results are temporary, not like friendships!


----------

